# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kurvat, une dhe bota

## nitROSHI

Ajo eshte kengetare, por nganjehere pallohet edhe me leke. Besoj se kete te dyten e ben me mire. Ndersa ajo tjetra I ka gjinjte e varur si dekorata, e vaginen te shqyer si flamur I nje ushtrie te shkaterruar. Kjo qe sapo u ndava uleret per cdo gje, dhe goja I kundermon era sperme. Po eshte edhe nje tjeter qe dergon letra te pakuptimta qe nuk ben gje tjeter vec qahet, shan e mallkon fatin per gjendjen e veshtire. Ne vagine ka nje infeksion me te vjeter se qeni I gjyshes sime, e nje dreq e di sa vete mund te kete marre ne qafe.
 Te tera jane kurva, te tera kane vagina hipokrite. 
Une kam filluar te urrej gjithe boten, aq sa do te kisha vrare te parin qe do te me shikonte ne sy, e do te guxonte te me kerkonte qofte edhe nje arsye te zemerimit tim. 
Nuk jam i cmendur, thjeshte kam nevoje te vras dike. 
Une shkoj me kurva.
 Ato te gjitha thone te njejtat fjale, qeshin ne te njejten menyre, bile dhe pallohen njesoj. Te gjitha vijne era nikotine, bile edhe ato qe nuk pine cigare. Shpesh mendoj se ne vaginat e tyre zhvillohen beteja pafund spermatosoitesh, koleksionohen semundje. 
Ato qeshin dhe nuk e dine se nga momenti ne moment une mund ti vras. Mund te filloj ti hap me thonje duke filluar nga fund-barku, tamam aty prej nga fillon jeta, e duke perfunduar me nje te shkulur te gjuhes.  
Me thonje dua tu nxjerre syte, prej te cilave tani u burone vetem frike, makth, dhembje. Ato jargaviten, lotojne shurrosin e madje edhe dhjesin nga tmerri, ndersa kafshimi im eshte me I shpejte se mendimi I tyre. Ato nuk kane kohe te kuptojne se tashme po I vras, tashme ato jane ushqim I zemerimit tim, monedha me te cilen me duhet te blej qetesine. Ato kafshojne, cjerrin, duke shpresuar se keshtu do te mund ti shpetojne urise sime, por nuk e kuptojne se me yshtin me teper, me ndersejne per tu ndier shijen e gjakut. I kafshoj ne fyt, aq forte sa ato nuk mund te marrin me fryme, aq sa ato fillojne te leshohen fuqi prera tek ndiejne engjellin e vdekjes, tek fillojne te shohin silueten e tij, hijen qe avitet, e luten qe ky te jete fundi. Por une vendos ta zgjas edhe pak. Nuk mund ti jap kaq shpejte fund, e ta le zemerimin tim te panginjur. Ua leshoj fytin, i godas me grusht ne gjoks, e ato te tera klithin. Me teper se mbushje me fryme, eshte tmerr, mungese fuqie. I terheq prej flokesh, e ashtu te pergjakura me vagina te shqyera me gjoks te nxire e me sy te gjakosur i lidh mbi nje karrige, e filloj te dirigjoj simfonine e renkimit te tyre.
Me luten ti vras.
Ti vras?
Ato jane kurvat e ima.
Afrohem dhe kerkoj ti puth ne buze. Goja nuk u vjen me era sperme, u kundermon gjak. Ua kafshoj gjuhen forte dhe ua shkul nga goja. Keshtu nuk do te kene me mundesi te qeshin.
Une u perkethel fytyren, dhe me duken me te bukura keshtu, te heshtura, pa te qeshuren e tyre te sajuar, pa vaginen e shkarravitur, pa gjoksin e shfryre, dhe pamundesine per tu palluar.
Ato tani nuk kane mundesi te me zemerojne. Nuk jane me subjekt i urrejtjes sime, dhe as i meshires sime. 
.
Ajo kthen  filxhanin e kafese me buzeqesh dhe te dy dalim per ne shtepine time. Rruges me flet per te njejtat gjera te cilat  asnjehere nuk i degjoj deri ne fund. Ne pallohemi. Ajo iken, ndersa une ndihem i vrare, gjuhe shkulur, gjoks nxire, sy gjakosur, **** shtrydhur, i pafuqishem, per ti dhene fund mendimit dhe as per te mbytur peshen e te qeshures se saj te zbrazet.
Mendimet rizgjojne zemrimin tim. 
Shkund urrejtjen ne nje vagine hipokrite.
Bote e pjerdhur, e une pjese e saj deri ne hipokrizi.

----------


## nitROSHI

Nuk e di pse me duket gjithmone aktual ky postim. Mbase ngaqe une bej gjithmone te njejtat gabime, e kjo jo sepse jam kokeforte, por sepse e kam te veshtire te mesoj prej tyre.
Edhe pse jam i ndergjegjshem per kete, kjo nuk ndryshon asgje!!!!
Plotesisht i pafuqishem per tiu bindur vetes.
Kam nje teori te tere per kete vete/bindje qe quhet "teoria e karriges", po kush ja ka ngene teorive sot???
Mbase nje dite tjeter do te flas per te!!!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Të lexova vendi smë zinte
Më vloj shpirti si kazan...
Nga lashtësia një zë më vinte:
Gim pse han veç m..tin tand!
Gimi

----------


## Saint-Simone

nitROSHI ,

bukur...me pelqeu...

----------


## Larsus

> Nuk e di pse me duket gjithmone aktual ky postim. Mbase ngaqe une bej gjithmone te njejtat gabime, e kjo jo sepse jam kokeforte, por sepse e kam te veshtire te mesoj prej tyre.
> Edhe pse jam i ndergjegjshem per kete, kjo nuk ndryshon asgje!!!!
> Plotesisht i pafuqishem per tiu bindur vetes.


ne pritje..per te degjuar me...koncept familjar, perdhunshmerisht i pandalueshem, si puna e tualetit(hales), eshte aty e ndyte dhe e pazevendesueshme..

c'me ben kjo koha gri! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## My_Soul

Eshte fantastike se si reflektohet jeta me te gjithe elementet e saj letersi. 
Reflektohen momente historike, romantike, heroike, natyra te qeta, natyra te rrembyera, moti i keq e me furtune, dita me diell, nje nate e ftohte dimri me hene, etj. etj. etj.

Por edhe pleherat e globit pasqyrohen ndonjehere dhe cdo gje rrotull vjen ere te keqe. 

Kjo nuk eshte letersi.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> Eshte fantastike se si reflektohet jeta me te gjithe elementet e saj letersi. 
> Reflektohen momente historike, romantike, heroike, natyra te qeta, natyra te rrembyera, moti i keq e me furtune, dita me diell, nje nate e ftohte dimri me hene, etj. etj. etj.
> 
> Por edhe pleherat e globit pasqyrohen ndonjehere dhe cdo gje rrotull vjen ere te keqe. 
> 
> Kjo nuk eshte letersi.



Cila nuk eshte letersi?

----------


## Laguna

BRAVO nitROSHI...kjo eshte letersi, jo si ato shkrimet  "uje trendafili" te disave qe te bejne te vjellesh.
Pres te rilexoj.

----------


## Dito

Mendoj qe letersia nuk duhet vulgarizuar deri ne kete pike!!!


*Dito.*

----------


## Anisela

> Nuk e di pse me duket gjithmone aktual ky postim. Mbase ngaqe une bej gjithmone te njejtat gabime, e kjo jo sepse jam kokeforte, por sepse e kam te veshtire te mesoj prej tyre.
> Edhe pse jam i ndergjegjshem per kete, kjo nuk ndryshon asgje!!!!
> Plotesisht i pafuqishem per tiu bindur vetes.
> Kam nje teori te tere per kete vete/bindje qe quhet "teoria e karriges", po kush ja ka ngene teorive sot???
> Mbase nje dite tjeter do te flas per te!!!


Ke lexuar gje,ose me mire te themi,ke gje idene e "KARRiges elektrike"???

----------


## Agim Doçi

KURVAT ose e thene ndrysh PROSITUTAT personalisht i konsideroj personazhe dinjitoze te kesaj jete te felliqur. Per mua, me kurve eshte ajo qe duke qene me nje familje dhe duke aktruar te "ndershmen" shet dengla per ndershmeri, sesa nje femer qe ne Shtepi Publike mbijeton me seksin qe u dhuron meshkujve te uritur seksualisht. Poeti i madh Walt Witman ka thurur poezine me te arrire duke i shkruar vargje te mrekullueshme nje prositute...
Fatkeqsisht jam mashkull se po te isha femer do isha miliardere! Po,po! Do shkoja me te gjithe meshkujt deri lodhje...deri ne telefllek. Pra do behesha telef duke ua dhene seksin te gjitheve. Kur veme maska jemi falls dhe sa keq...sa keq!

NJE PROSITUTE

Te njoha krejt rastesisht
tek prisje nje klient te ri
u dashurova marrezisht
gjithshka me ty ishte magji...

Mbaj mend qe ishte dimri ne kulm
dhe gjith liqenet kishin ngrire
ti kishe aq nxehtsi ne kurm
ti ishe mjeshtre per tu q.i.r.e

Bile me dhe gjithshka nga vehtja
kerkove dhe te besh femij
Ti ishe vete e Gjithpushtetshmja
dhe Prostitute dhe Shen Mari...

Nuk te harroj sa te jem gjalle
se ti me deshe aq sinqerisht
gjith jeten une do te ndjej malle
Per ty une behem ne cast dhe Krisht

Te me kryqzojne gjith hipokritet
Ata qe gjoja kane dhe dashnore
une te dhurova spermatozoidet
ti gjithshka tenden shpirt me dhurove

----------


## herta

> Eshte fantastike se si reflektohet jeta me te gjithe elementet e saj letersi. 
> Reflektohen momente historike, romantike, heroike, natyra te qeta, natyra te rrembyera, moti i keq e me furtune, dita me diell, nje nate e ftohte dimri me hene, etj. etj. etj.
> 
> Por edhe pleherat e globit pasqyrohen ndonjehere dhe cdo gje rrotull vjen ere te keqe. 
> 
> Kjo nuk eshte letersi.



ketu kthehemi tek thembra e Akilit

cila eshte letersia dhe cduhet te pasqyroje ajo vec histori dashurickash qe perfundojne gjithnje me hapyend?!?

letersia eshte pasqyrim dhe shembellim i jetes se perditshme e ky tregim rrjedh heshtur paralel me jetet tona ne nuk i shohim, ne nuk duam ti shohim por ato jane jete qe jetohen prane nesh
Arianiti na trondit pasi rreshtat e tij te kaperthejne fort ne bark, na trondit pasi i lejone vetes te shkojne aty ku tjeter kush nuk ka guxuar por nuk kuptoj pse per kete duhet te paguaje cmimin  "kjo nuk eshte letersi"

----------


## dibrani2006

U Kenaqa Tu Lexu Nuk Kishte Vend Per Te Shkru

----------


## baby dream

hajde letersi hajde per mua eshte kanibalizem kjo pjese ky robi paska nevoje per kurim per psikiater letersi e bukur shume qe te meson sesa bukur vritet njeriu qofte edhe prostituta turp

----------


## Trebeshina

Ky pseudoshkrimtari i ketij pershkrimi idiot, duhet te drejtohet tek ndonje psikolog sepse ka probleme serioze me psiqiken e tij. Me vjen keq per te! 
Qe "prostitucioni" eshte "zanati" me i vjeter ne bote, kjo dihet; Po ka menyra e menyra per te pershkruar apo trajtuar kete "fenomen " le te themi.
Kur ky njeri ka kete kendveshtrim per "prostitutat", pse shkon me to??? Apo per te na dale me keto konkluzione ç'njerezore?! (ma va, vaaa)
Ai i ndyri ne kete mes eshte ai jo ato.
......................................
Perendia dhe Bajadera  (Gete)
......................................
Mahadohu,zot i dherit,
Per se gjashti zbret perdhe,
vjen pas gazit edhe vrerit
Qe te behet posi ne.
Mire i vjen ketu te rroje,
i merr punet krejt lirisht.
Njerezit, qe t'i gjykoje,
do t'i shohe njerezisht.

Dhe kur si shtegetar ne qytet pat vershuar,
Te fortet pergjuar,te vegjelit degjuar,
Ndaj mbremjes i le, shkon me tej qetesisht.

Dhe si jashte ai pat dale,
Nder shtepite e fundit sheh
Nje te bukur te perdale
Faqelyer per hare.
-"Falem,vashe!"-"Lum per ndere!
Ja, po vi me ty tani".
-"Dhe kush je ti?"-"Bajadere,
Kjo shtepi,per dashuri".

Dhe ajo ze nje valle e godet me çapare
Dhe dridhet, perdridhet ne qark ledhatare,
Dhe ulet, perkulet me lule drejt tij.

E terheq, ne prag nga pak,
Ne shtepize e shpie me nxit.
-"Bukurosh i huaj, flake
Ty kasollen do ta ndrit.
Ne je lodhur, te çlodh une,
Kembeve t'u sjell sherim.
Do kenaqesh me çdo pune 
Qofte prehje apo defrim".

Ajo ia lehetson dhembjet false me duar;
I qiellshmi qesh,si sheh i gezuar
Nje zemer njeriu n'ate prishje e shkretim.

Do sherbime skllaverore,
Po m'e qeshur ajo flet;
Behen lajkat vajzerore
Ca nga ca duf i vertete.
Keshtu lulja e lulezuar
Pjek dhe pemen shpejt a vone;
Per nje zemer te kushtuar,
Dashuria nuk vonon.

Ai, sa me keq ne provim per ta sjelle,
Si njohes qe di çdo te larte e te thelle,
Gezim edhe vuajtje asaj i shkakton.

Dhe e puth fort, ashtu te lyer,
Dhe ajo djeg per dashuri,
Dhe rri vasha mendrrembyer,
Dhe se pari qan tani;

Dhe nder kembe i bie e mbaruar,
Jo per epsh,as per fitim,
Ah, te shkathtat kembe e duar,
Ato s'bejne dot sherbim.

Keshtu,per ne shtrat,per ne festen gazmore,
I endet pelhures se embl'erresore,
Nga oret e nates  i hijshmi mbulim.

Vone,si i fjet nder duar,
Befas,zgjohet perseri:
Mikn' e shumedashuruar
E gjen vdekur permbi gji.
Britma sakaqhere u ndien,
Bie mbi te, po s'e zgjon dot.
Dhe te grope e zjarrit shpien
Trupn'e mpire qe me s'lot.

Me kengen e vdekjes degjon prifterine,
Vrapon e gulçon e pershkon njerezine.
-"Kush je ti? ç'te shtyn per ne varr kaq me bot?"

Ndaj qivurit u rrezua,
Britm'e saj buçet me zjarr:
-"Burrin tim e mjera dua!
Dhe e kerkoj ketu ne varr.
Te ma shkrije hiri i shkrete
Ate shtat si perendi?
Imi, imi ish perjete!
Ah,o nate, o embelsi!"

Kendon prifteria:-"Ne pleqte e moshuar
I shpiem si mpihen e thahen vonuar,
Ne shpjeme rinine, kur edhe s'e di.

Degjo prifterinjte e ndjere:
Ky pra burri yt nuk qe.
Se ti rron si bajadere
Dhe detyre aspak nuk ke.
Vetem trupin e ndjek hija
Ne te vdekjes mbreteri;
Burrin vetem shoq'e tija:
Si detyre e si lavdi.

Buçit, o trumbete, per vajin e shenjte!
O merrni, ju zoter, stoline e shtrenjte.
O merrni me flaket djaloshin ne gji!"

Keshtu kori, pa meshire,
Vrerin e zemres ia shton
Dhe ajo me krahe shtrire
Per ne vdekje e zjarr sulmon.
Porse lart, prej asaj flake,
Ngrihet djali-perendi,
Dhe nder krahet fluturake
Mban te dashuren e tij.

Pendimin hyjnite me gaz seç e ndjene,
femijen qe humb te pavdekshmit e ngren
Me krahe te zjarrshem ne qiell e lavdi.


E solla kete Balade te Getes, per te rrahur virtualisht   "letersine mostruoze" te ketij  "askushit" qe ka guxuar (psikopatisht) te hyje ne  boten e letersise.

----------


## nitROSHI

Ashtu mendoj edhe une, qe ky pseudoshkrimtar eshte nje psikopat i marre qe ka nevoje te menjehershme per nje mjek psikiater, bile per mendimin tim ky duhet te izolohet nga shoqeria, pasi paraqet rrezikshmeri te larte.
Madje po te kisha me shume pushtet ne dore do te kisha urdheruar ta mbyllnin menjehere ne ndonje spital psiqiatrik.
Bile une propozoj qe moderatoret te marrin mase ndaj tij, ndersa ne te gjithe duhet ta bojkotojme ate, e te mos lexojme shkrimet e tij, qe jo rralle shprehin perversitete, ligesi, dhe simptoma te nje te semuri psiqik.
Ftoj te gjithe ju qe keni ende nje moral te paster te reagoni ndaj ketij shkrimi, dhe te mos harroni te pini nje kakao Van Luzden.
Rrofte Gete.

Ju pershendes

----------


## Henri

Jo mer Nit, rrofte letersia! (sa shume rimon kjo fjala me pallëria, apo kjo e fundit nuk eshte fjale?!)

----------


## Larsus

> Jo mer Nit, rrofte letersia! (sa shume rimon kjo fjala me pallëria, apo kjo e fundit nuk eshte fjale?!)




nese kjo nuk do te ekzistonte, ne do ta krijonim ate ... zotin..I mean..kenaqesine...

eh, what's the biggie difference?  nga Maria.. tek ..virgjerira

----------


## whisper

Pergezime  nitROSH  per  postimin  e  debatuar  me lart! Mua  me  pelqeu  shume!Te  operosh  pa  anestezi  eshte  e  dhimbshme...Aq me teper  ne  art...Eshte  nje narative  normale  e  realizuar  me  mjete  disi  "anormale"...Po  valle kush  e  paska  tagrin  e percaktimit  te  normales  dhe  anormales???

Nuk mendoj  se  ne ate  rrefim  shprehet  shabllon mendimi  i  autorit  per  kurvat (madje kurvat  jane nje  gjetje...nje  artific  ne  funksion  te  asaj  qe perjetohet  pasi  e  ke lexuar  vemendshem  dhe sic  duhet)...nenrreshtat  fshehin gje  tjeter....dhe  ajo  eshte  letersi.

S'eshte  turp  te  mos  dish  te  shkruash..turp  eshte  te  mos  dish  te  lexosh...lol


ps,  Shoh  qe  dikush  nga  postuesit  ne kete  teme  ngaterron  konceptet  relative  "kurve"  dhe  "prostitute"  qe  ne  fakt  jane  dy  gjera  teper  te  ndryshme...E  para  ka  lidhje  me  shpirtin , kurse  e  dyta  me trupin...Ndryshimi? Kurva  _prostituon_  me  SHPIRTIN ( kur  ka  nje  te  tille...)  kurse  prostituta  _kurveron_  me  Trupin. Kurva  "dashuron"  perhere,  kurse  prostituta  edhe  mund  te  dashuroje  nje  dite....

----------


## diikush

mua per vete me tromaksi pak ky shkrimi, po mbase ngaqe kam vite qe sjetoj ne atdhe, se aty mbaj mend te lexoja lloj-lloj frymezimesh dhe krijimesh artistiko-letrare te tilla, te cilat gjithmone kishin nje audience te tyren qe vleresonte lart kete lloj krimtarie te nje natyre te ralle   :ngerdheshje: 





> Jo mer Nit, rrofte letersia! (sa shume rimon kjo fjala me pallëria, apo kjo e fundit nuk eshte fjale?!)


lol

----------

